# keymap svensk

## EasyPzy

Vet någon vilken kod man ska använda i rc.config för att få svenskt tangentbord?

----------

## Youda

```
KEYMAP="se-latin1"
```

----------

## EasyPzy

Grymt snabbt svar!

Tackar för hjälpen.

----------

## Cuardin

Daa kommer foeljdfraagan. Hur goer man foer att byta keymap utan att boota om. Jag har oftast aat minstonne tre keymaps som jag byter mellan, men har inte hittat hur man byter snabbt. KDE har foervisso inbyggt stoed, men KDE aer foer laangamt foer att koera, saa jag har inte det inbyggt.

--Daniel Armyr

nyfraelst

----------

## troopern

loadkeys se-latin1

----------

## lasseo

Jag kör se-latin1 i console läget.

Allt är OK förutom att den inte visar ÅÄÖåäö tecken. Någon ide?

----------

## Yarrick

din consolefont kanske inte har de bokstäverna definierade?

----------

## ftcx

```
setfont -m 8859-1
```

 fixar det

```
CONSOLEFONT="8859-1"
```

 i rc.conf bör alltså fixa det vid uppstart?

----------

## Chewie

 *ftcx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> setfont -m 8859-1
> ```
> ...

 

Hehe nice, hade inte ens tänkt på att det inte fungerade för mig.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hrnick

 *lasseo wrote:*   

> Jag kör se-latin1 i console läget.
> 
> Allt är OK förutom att den inte visar ÅÄÖåäö tecken. Någon ide?

 

jag löste det genom att lägga till följande i /etc/profile:

```
export LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"
```

----------

## klacke

Problemet med att köra loadkeys XXX är ju att hela keyboardet pajjar ihop. Alla fnuttar, m.fl hamnar ju fel. Och om man inte kan ställa om hjärnan så att den autotrycker på rätt knapp (i förhållande till vilket keyboardmap man har laddat) blir  i alla fall jag tokig.

Jag har 2 script som jag hand togglar när jag vill skriva svenska bokstäver i t.ex en browser.

X only ...

#  cat `which swechar`

#! /bin/sh

xmodmap -pke | sed 's/bracketleft/aring/; s/braceleft/Aring/;  s/bracketright/adiaeresis/;  s/braceright/Adiaeresis/;  s/bar/Odiaeresis/;  s/backslash/odiaeresis/' | xmodmap -

and then

# cat `which uschar`

#! /bin/sh

xmodmap -pke | sed 's/aring/bracketleft/; s/Aring/braceleft/;  s/adiaeresis/bracketright/;  s/Adiaeresis/braceright/;  s/Odiaeresis/bar/;  s/odiaeresis/backslash/' | xmodmap -

De här scripten har jag dragit med mig i många år mellan många datorer.

----------

## jenkler

denna fråga ville jag ha svar på 

:-)

----------

## Stieltje

 *Quote:*   

> Youda  	
> 
> Posted: Tue Feb 04, 2003 2:56 pm    Post subject:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

bara för att vara lite nogrannnnn

om man kör med kbd-1.08 så ska man ha 

```
sv-latin1
```

i sin /etc/rc.conf

likadant

```
loadkeys sv-latin1
```

från kommandoraden

vetefan varför de ändrat, men det är ivf irriterande  :Smile: 

----------

